# Dtg colors looking faded



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a anajet sprint. When I print on a piece of paper using the settings: medium, ink drop 3, vivid. The colors look GREAT. But when I print on a white T shirt there is no comparison. The print looks washed out a lil bit. Not vibrant at all. Any suggestions ?


----------



## koroisthebest (Mar 11, 2012)

tchandler52 said:


> I have a anajet sprint. When I print on a piece of paper using the settings: medium, ink drop 3, vivid. The colors look GREAT. But when I print on a white T shirt there is no comparison. The print looks washed out a lil bit. Not vibrant at all. Any suggestions ?


You can try Image Armor Pretreat for light garment.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

First off the quality of the shirt makes a huge difference. Say Gildan vs Keya. Gildan is a low grade shirt for printing. U need a very tight ring spun 100% cotton. A pretreat such as Image Armor for lights helps considerable. Comparing paper to shirt won't work, the white level reflectivity of the paper is much better than the shirt. There is little absorption of ink, 
Só if you like the paper u won't like the shirt. 
Try, 1440 resolution or super fine, droplet medium, ink lvl 3, saturation at 125%, if u have all those options on your rip. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Using the pretreatment for light garments is the way to go.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I ordered some light pretreatment. Hopefully it works well. As far as shirt. I did try on a Gildan but also a Hanes beefy Tee. Both look Identical as far as Print goes.


----------



## FIREBIRDken (Dec 3, 2013)

You can use use the standard pre-treatment that came with your AnaJet. Just spray a lighter coat.
When using EKPrint Studio, in addition to the settings you are already using, set the Lightness to -2, the Brightness to at least +18 and the Contrast to at least -2. VIVID setting will always oversaturate your original image and may cause color shifting.

FIREBIRDken


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Ken - Standard Dupont pretreat tends to yellow some brands of white shirts, even diluted.


----------



## FIREBIRDken (Dec 3, 2013)

I guess that depends on the brand of shirt. I have also added a few oz of White Vinegar to my Dupont pretreatment. Works wonders on the color output.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

FIREBIRDken said:


> I guess that depends on the brand of shirt. I have also added a few oz of White Vinegar to my Dupont pretreatment. Works wonders on the color output.


For those who are not familiar with oz, could you please give an idea of what % of white vinegar that is ?

cheers


----------



## FIREBIRDken (Dec 3, 2013)

to a 750 ml Wagner Power Sprayer, I add 4oz (118 ml) or approx 10-15% mix ratio


----------

